# Frage zu Kompaktwasserkühlung



## robbe (5. Mai 2020)

Da ich mit der thermischen Situation in meinem Gehäuse nicht ganz zufrieden bin, überlege ich grade, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zu verbauen. Aktuelle Situation:
Ryzen 3900x
GTX 1080Ti
Define R6 mit 2*140mm vorne einblasend, 1*140mm hinten ausblasend. 

Lüfter würde ich so lassen, die Wakü würde in den Deckel kommen. Eine 240er wäre mir am liebsten, theoretisch würde auch 280 oder 360 gehen, dann müsste aber das Laufwerk raus. 
Jetzt die Frage, Ein-oder Ausblasend?
Ausblasend hätte den Vorteil das die CPU Wärme direkt raus geht, dann hätte ich allerdings einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse, was vermutlich dazu führt, dass Luft dort reinkommt wo sie nicht reinkommen soll, nämlich wo keine Staubfilter sitzen. Einblasend hätte zwar den Vorteil das der Radiator Frischluft bekommt und im Gehäuse ein Überdruck herrscht, allerdings wäre Abwärme der CPU dann auch wieder koplett im Gehäuse, was den Zweck der Wasserkühlung ja dann wieder abmildert.


----------



## Schori (5. Mai 2020)

Auf jeden Fall ausblasend montieren, ansonsten gibts einen Hitzestau.
Du könntest die einblasenden Lüfter schneller Laufen lassen um einem Unterdruck im Gehäuse entgagen zu wirken.

Anstatt einer AiO könntest du auch einfach zwei ausblasende Lüfter in den Deckel schrauben und somit den Luftdurchsatz zu erhöhen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Mai 2020)

Pack den Radiator in die Front,  einblasend damit der Radi schön frische Luft bekommt. Die Lüfter packst du dann in den Deckel. 
So wäre es perfekt


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Mai 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Pack den Radiator in die Front,  einblasend damit der Radi schön frische Luft bekommt. Die Lüfter packst du dann in den Deckel.
> So wäre es perfekt


Normalerweise hätte ich gesagt, die 1080Ti am besten mit möglichst kalter Luft beströmen. Aber da Zen 2 auch ein Hitzkopf ist und mit kühleren Temps skaliert, ist die Angelegenheit nicht mehr so eindeutig.
@Robbe: Spare nicht an der Kühlung, ein 240er hat zwar genug Leistung, ein größerer Radiator ist aber potenziell leiser.


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Pack den Radiator in die Front,  einblasend  damit der Radi schön frische Luft bekommt. Die Lüfter packst du dann in  den Deckel.
> So wäre es perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch interresant, in die Front würde auf jeden Fall nen 280er passen. Aber ich würde wirklich gern vermeiden, dass die warme CPU Luft reingeblasen wird. Da hab ich dann irgendwie das Gefühl, mit der Aktion nicht wirklich was gekonnt zu haben. Ich hätte noch eine andere Idee. Radiator an die Decke ausblasend. Lüfter wie gehabt vorne die zwei einblasend hinten der eine ausblasend. Um mit der Konstellation aber nicht in die Unterdruckfalle zu geraten, könnte ich im Boden noch einen einblasenden Lüfter installieren. Dies würde außerdem der Grafikkarte sehr zugute kommen, da sie dann direkt von unten Frischluft bekommt. Der hintere Lüfter würde dann schon einen Teil der warmen Grakaluft absaugen, bevor diese in den Radiator gerät. Die Luft würde dann quasi von vorne/unten reinkommen und nach hinten/oben rausgehen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Mai 2020)

Was meinst du mit warmer CPU Luft? Deine CPU wird doch dann durch einen aio Kühlblock gekühlt. Da hast du keine heiße CPU Luft denn die Hitze wird doch durch das Wasser abgeleitet  und über den Radiator gekühlt.
An deiner CPU steigt dann keine heiße Luft auf 

Und wenn du die volle kühlleistung nutzen willst , dann solltest du den Radiator auf jeden Fall mit frischer Luft versorgen.
Gerade bei einer Luft gekühlten gpu , diese heizt das Gehäuse dann am meisten auf. Und mit der aufgeheizten Luft würde ich dann nicht meinen Radiator versorgen.

Und übrigens ist die Luft die durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse gepustet wird auch keine heiße Luft.
Wenn eine aio ordnungsgemäß läuft,  dann ist der Radiator weder heiß , noch wirklich warm. 
Wenn du nur sehr wenig Radiator Fläche hast und Stunden lang spielst , dann schaffst du es vielleicht das der Radiator warm wird, aber selbst dann ist die durchströmende Luft nicht heiß..


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2020)

Aber ist es nicht letztlich egal ob mein jetziger Towerkühler oder der Radiator die CPU Abwärme ins Gehäuse befördert? Ich meine die Verlustleistung wird ja nicht weniger, nur weil die CPU Wassergekühlt wird und irgendwo muss die Abwärme ja hin. Fakt ist ich will keine warme Luft ins Gehäuse reinpusten, denn das kann mein Luftkühler jetzt auch schon. Ich spekuliere drauf, das der Hecklüfter schon einen Teil der Graka Abwärme wegzieht und der Radiator dann oben trotzdem noch viel Frischluft von vorne bekommt.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2020)

Du wirst oben die warme Luft der Grafikkarte durch ziehen und es kommt nicht darauf an was der hintere Lüfter raus fördern kann, sondern welche Temperatur im Gehäuse herrscht, denn diese bekommt dann auch der obere Radiator ab. Unterhalb der Umgebungstemperatur kann kein Wärmeaustauscher kommen und das ganz gleich ob es sich um ein Radiator oder Luftkühler handelt.

Bedeutet... bekommt ein Radiator aus dem Raum 23°C kann er thoretisch bis zu dieser Temperatur runter kühlen. Wenn aber im Gehäuse die Grafikkarte 50°C rein bläst und am ende davon 40°C überig bleiben kann der Radiator mit dieser Luft auch nur bis zu 40°C Wassertemperatur runter gehen. Von der Wassertemperatur kannst du dann noch mindestens ein Delta von 15°C dazu rechnen und dann bist du bei deiner CPU Temperatur. Im Grunde würdest du daher wie in diesem Beispiel berechnet mit der Raumtemperatur etwa 17°C niedriger mit der CPU-Temperatur kommen.

Ich hatte auch schon vor der Grafikkarte in der Front ein Radiator verbaut und meine Grafikkarte hat sich dann mit Luft gekühlt um etwa 5-7°C verschlechtert. Lag aber dennoch in einem unbedenklichem Bereich.

Den übrigen Komponenten im Gehäuse ist diese geringe Wärme die durch Radiatoren dazu kommt vollkommen egal.
Wenn du keine Wärme aus Radiatoren im Gehäuse haben möchtest dann wirst du schon auf externe Radiatoren setzen müssen und das wäre dann eine custom Loop.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Mai 2020)

man merkt ja schon einen Unterschied an der Wassertemperatur wenn Sommer ist. Wenn du also deinen Radiator mit aufgeheizter Luft versorgst , dann hast du quasi bei dir durchgehend Sommer 
Und eine Grafikkarte heizt luftgekühlt schon ordentlich das Gehäuse auf. Im Gehäuse ist es mit Luftgekühlter Gpu immer wärmer als im Zimmer , also kannst du dir sicher sein das du etwas Leistung verschenkst wenn du deinen Radiator mit aufgeheizter Luft versorgst. 
Für mich wäre die beste Lösung : Radiator in die Front, Lüfter durch den Radiator pusten lassen ins Gehäuse. Rückseite Lüfter ausblasend , Deckel ausblasend. Und wenn du in Front nur nen 240er verbaust solltest du ja noch platz für einen 3. Lüfter haben, den kannst dann in der front auch einblasend verbauen. 
Oder direkt nen 360er Radiator wählen   Und wenn du am Boden noch Platz hast kannst du da ja ebenfalls noch nen Lüfter ins Gehäuse blasen lassen


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2020)

Die Variante klingt recht gut. Im Boden könnt ich sogar 2 Lüfter unterbringen, wird bloß schwierig, mit der Kabellage vom Netzteil die da unten rumfliegt. Aber einer geht definitiv, damit dieser direkt Frischluft auf die Graka bringt. 280er ist aber Maximum vorne


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Variante klingt recht gut. Im Boden könnt ich sogar 2 Lüfter unterbringen, wird bloß schwierig, mit der Kabellage vom Netzteil die da unten rumfliegt. Aber einer geht definitiv, damit dieser direkt Frischluft auf die Graka bringt. 280er ist aber Maximum vorne



280er ist Maximum? Also ich hatte damals im R6 einen 360er in der Front , ohne Probleme.


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> 280er ist Maximum? Also ich hatte damals im R6 einen 360er in der Front , ohne Probleme.


Offiziell scheint nur 280 zu gehen, rein vom Plätze würden 360 wohl grade noch rein passen. Frage ist, ob das Sinn macht da die effektive Fläche im Vergleich zum 280er nur marginal größer ist und der unterste Lüfter dann größtenteils Richtung Netzteilkäfig blasen würde.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2020)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem 280er und 360er Radiator ist nicht groß, so das oft gerne ein 280er Radaitor bevorzugt wird.

Im allgemeinem ist ein Radiator schnell umgebaut, da bei einer AIO alles fest verbaut ist und so kannst du deine eigenen Tests machen womit du am ende zufrieden bist.

Mein Sohn hat auch ein 240er Radiator als AIO verbaut und hier haben wir uns dazu entschieden vorne mit drei Lüfter rein zu blasen damit die Grafikkarte von der Raumtemperatur profitieren kann und oben ist der Radiator so verbaut worden das er von außen die Luft bezieht. Das ganze zieht dann hinten über den einen Lüfter wieder raus und dadurch das ein Überdruck entsteht gelangt die Warme Luft überall auch raus wo Luftlöcher vorhanden sind.

Dadurch wird auch kein Staub ungefiltert eingesaugt und er hat im vergleich zu früher weniger Staub im Rechner. Alle anderen Temperaturen bewegen sich im gutem Bereich so das es bei ihm so gut seit zwei Jahren läuft. Wir werden die nächsten Tagen auch einen neuen 3900X bei ihm verbauen und die selbe Weise erneut so verbauen. Die AIO wird nur mit der AM4 Halterung umgebaut.

Bei mir wurde vorne und auch oben ein Radiator verbaut die auch beide rein fördern, denn die Raumtemperatur macht auch hier viel aus. Klar habe ich ein Mora noch mit dran und daher wäre es in meinem Fall sogar egal, aber selbst wenn ich den Mora nicht mit dran haben überhitzt nichts und mein Rechner hat immer noch sehr gute Temperaturen.

Besonders wenn eine Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird macht solch eine Methode sehr viel aus, denn was die Grafikkarte an Warme Luft ins Gehäuse abführt ist nicht ganz ohne und du wirst nie schaffen das du im Gehäuse die selbe Temperatur wie aus dem Raum erreichst. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, einfach selbst austesten und dich dann dazu entscheiden was DU für dich am besten hältst.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Mai 2020)

Egal, wie du es machst, es wird wohl keinen spürbaren Unterschied geben. Ich würde (und habe) eher der 300W Graka die kühlere Luft zu kommen lassen als der 140W CPU.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2020)

Es macht zumindest nicht so viel aus wo man sich Sorgen machen müsste.
Es geht nur um jeden Grad ggf. noch besser zu werden, wenn jemand darauf aus ist.

Denn Prozessor und Grafikkarte sind 5°C mehr oder weniger egal und eine Grafikkarte wird wegen 5-7°C höherer Temperatur auch nicht so stark runter takten.


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2020)

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man das ganze mal nicht zu sehr aus Temperatursicht betrachtet? Bei mir läuft der Rechner zu 95% im Arbeitsmodus, heißt die Graka produziert so gut wie keine Wärme und heizt dementsprechend die Gehäuseluft kaum auf. Mit ein paar einblasenden Gehäuselüftern hätte man also eine gute Basis für eine im Deckel sitzende, ausblasende AIO. Klar im Gamingbetrieb würde die Graka ordentlich Wärme produzieren und die CPU hätte keine Traumtemperaturen, aber das würde mich nicht groß stören. Dafür würde aber ebend in den 95% Arbeitsmodus nicht die warme CPU Luft ins Gehäuse gepustet werden.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2020)

Und in diesem Szenarium würde der Prozessor auch nicht solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme erreichen und deshalb auch nicht viel Wärme erzeugen. Du hast auch ein Denkfehler, denn du gehst von der Wärme eines Luftkühler aus und bei einem Radiator wird es nicht ganz so hoch ausfallen.

Deine Wärme im Gehäuse wird daher immer von der Grafikkarte beeinflusst und nicht von einem Radiator der rein bläst. Der macht zwar auch sein Teil mit aus, aber weit nicht so hoch wie mit der Grafikkarte.

Du machst dir dazu zu viel Gedanken, denn egal wie du alles verbaust, es wird nie eine Temperatur erreicht die bedenklich sein wird. Mehr Lüfter erzeugen aber mehr Lärm und so wirst du am ende ggf. ein paar Grad besser werden aber mit mehr Geräusche der Lüfter. Es seiden du schaffst es das Lüfter nicht schnell laufen müssen, denn Lüfter werden in der Regel ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl lauter und viele Lüfter die langsamer laufen können können daher auch leiser sein wenn die Drehzahl dazu auch niedriger ausfällt.


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2020)

Es wird zumindest ziemlich sicher ein 280er. Der Mehrwert eines 360ers ist einfach zu gering und man ist damit unflexibler. Alles andere werd ich dann ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Und in diesem Szenarium würde der Prozessor auch nicht solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme erreichen und deshalb auch nicht viel Wärme erzeugen.


Warum? Es arbeitet nicht jeder nur mit Word und Excel.
Aber im Endeffekt ist es in einem CPU lastigen Szenario auch egal. Ich würde darauf achten einen Überdruck im Gehäuse zu haben und dass, besondets im Falle des B350 Boards, die SpaWas einen Luftzug abbekommen.


----------



## GamesPlay (7. Mai 2020)

Hi, das Fractal *Design Define R6* Gehäuse bietet ja folgende Möglichkeiten:  

*Lüfterplätze: *
- vorne: 2x 140mm 
- hinten: 1x 140mm 
- oben: 3x 140mm 
- unten: 2x 140mm 

*Radiatorgrößen: *
- vorne: 120/&#8203;140/&#8203;240/&#8203;280/&#8203;360mm 
- hinten: 120mm 
- oben: 120/&#8203;140/&#8203;240/&#8203;280/&#8203;360/&#8203;420mm 
- unten: 120/&#8203;140/&#8203;240/&#8203;280mm 

Da ich schon unzählige PCs, auch mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen als auch mit Custom-Wasserkühlungen zusammengebaut habe, kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Radiator vorne definitiv die ungünstigste Lösung ist, zumal ja die ganze Wärme ins Gehäuse geblasen wird und damit natürlich auch deine restlichen Komponenten stark beeinflusst. 

Montiere den Radiator auf jeden Fall im oberen Bereich mit den Lüftern ausblasend. Die Abwärme, die von den PC-Komponenten entsteht, ist nicht so heftig, da Du ja schon für eine gute Frischluftzufuhr von vorne sorgst. Über den leichten Unterdruck brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Den kannst Du gut ausgleichen, wenn Du im unteren Bereich noch einen (oder zwei) Lüfter montierst (selbst mit der gelöcherten Abdeckung dazwischen), die zusätzlich Frischluft einblasen. 

Wenn Du die im Gehäuse-Lieferumfang vorhandenen Lüfter nutzt, kannst Du die an der Front in den Boden setzten und vorne stärkere 140mm-Lüfter verbauen, so bekommst Du insgesammt mehr und kühlere Luft in dein Case. Im Hochsommer ist dein Gehäuseinneres dadurch sogar leicht kühler als die Umgebungsluft, die angesaugt wird. Das reicht dann dicke. 

Was die Größe angeht, würde ich den größten Radiator nehmen, der möglich ist. Wenn ein 280mm im oberen Bereich nicht passt (wegen dem optischen Laufwerk), dann fällt die Wahl auf einen 240mm-Radiator mit entsprechenden Lüftern. Keine Sorge, auch die kühlen gut, wenn gute Lüfter verbaut sind. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (7. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich genauso wie "GamesPlay" in Beitrag #20. Auf jeden Fall ausblasend oben anbringen. Ist definitiv die beste Option. Dein Case bietet ja schon so viele Möglichkeiten  für Lüfter und Radiatoren, daher sollte man diese auch nutzen, wenn es ein Hitzeproblem gibt. Vielleicht ist auch eine Push-Pull-Konfiguration im oberen Bereich möglich. Die würde die Effektivität einer kleinen 240mm-Kühlung etwas steigern. Ob das von der Höhe her klappt, weiß ich aber nicht, da ich nicht weiß, welche Kühlung Du ins Auge gefasst hast.

 2x 25mm (Lüfterhöhe) + ? mm (Kühlerhöhe) = ? (Gesamthöhe) 

Sind sicher bei einem vernünftigen Radiator mindestens 30mm. Also 70mm an Gesamthöhe. Könnte in dem Case durchaus eng werden zum Mainboard bzw. mit den Kabeln, die nach oben hin weglaufen. Musst Du mal ausmessen. Ist nur eine Idee.


----------



## Patrick_87 (7. Mai 2020)

GamesPlay schrieb:


> Hi, das Fractal *Design Define R6* Gehäuse bietet ja folgende Möglichkeiten:
> 
> *Lüfterplätze: *
> - vorne: 2x 140mm
> ...



kann ich nicht zustimmen leider.
Allein der erste Satz ist Quatsch:


GamesPlay schrieb:


> zumal ja die ganze Wärme ins Gehäuse geblasen wird und damit natürlich auch deine restlichen Komponenten stark beeinflusst.



Erstens gibt es bei seinem System eine Komponente die wirklich aufheizt , und das ist die Gpu , denn diese ist Luftgekühlt und heizt sein Gehäuse deutlich mehr auf als alles andere.
Zweitens sprichst du von Wärme die durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse geblasen wird. Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Wakü Systeme gebaut hast , es können allerdings nicht die stärksten gewesen sein , denn einen Radiator der so heiß wird das dort heiße Luft rausströmt und das Gehäuse aufwärmt musst du mir mal zeigen.
Da muss dann irgendwas falsch laufen. Ich habe jetzt 4 x 360mm verbaut , (okay deutlich stärker als aio) aber da kommt aus jedem Radiator sogar kühle Luft. Damals hatte ich ein R6 Gehäuse mit 2 x 360mm , auch dort kam sogar Kühle Luft aus dem Radiator.
Davor hatte ich eine Aio verbaut , und ja , auch da kam zwar keine Kühle Luft raus , aber alles andere als warme Luft.

Wenn du mit der Aio richtig gas gibst , dann steigt die Wassertemperatur vielleicht auf 35° Selbst wenn sie auf 40° steigen sollte was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann unter normalen Bedingungen , dann führen 2 oder 3  Lüfter je nach AIO Typ die Wärme ab und würden sie ins Gehäuse pusten. 
Wenn du die Hand hinter den Radiator hältst würdest du spüren das die Luft alles andere als heiß ist. Die Grafikkarte heizt ordentlich auf und diese Luft geht dann über den Deckel und Heck nach draußen. Wichtig ist aber , der Radiator kriegt ständig frische Luft und die Kühlleistung ist dementsprechend höher.
Der Grafikkarte juckt das kein bisschen , Ram , SSDs und sonstiges ebenfalls nicht. Durch den Radiator in der Front wird da nichts wirklich aufgeheizt. 


Setzt du den Radiator jetzt aber ausblasend nach oben , dann heizt die Grafikkarte (die im Gehäuse die größte Heizquelle ist) das Gehäuse auf. Bei einer Luftgekühlten Gpu hast du im Gehäuse immer locker 15° höhere Temperatur als im Zimmer. Unter richtiger Last durchaus mehr. 
Der Radiator kann immer nur so weit runter kühlen wie es die Umgebungsluft hergibt. Das merkt man deutlich im Sommer. Wenn du jetzt deinen Radiator mit aufgeheizter Luft versorgst , dann hast du quasi das ganze Jahr die gleiche Kühlleistung wie im Hochsommer weil die Luft zum kühlen immer deutlich höher ist als sie eigentlich wäre wenn der Radiator frische Luft bekommen würde.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht wo das Problem ist wenn ein Radiator in die Front kommt.   Mit einem Radiator in der Front einblasend heizt du kein Gehäuse auf. Mit einer gpu aber schon , und diese Luft würde dann dein Radiator zum Kühlen bekommen. Ist doch totaler Quatsch.. Wieso Kühlleistung verschenken ? 
Eine Aio kauft man doch für ein leiseres System. Wenn man dann sowieso mit aufgeheizter Luft kühlt laufen auch die Lüfter wieder lauter, dann kann man sich das ganze doch gleich sparen ?

Du könntest ja mal folgendes testen:
Bau dir mal die GPU aus und lass dein System über die CPU eigene gpu laufen.. Dann montiere den Radiator einblasend in die Front, 2 Lüfter ausblasend in den Deckel, einen Lüfter ausblasend ins Heck , einen Lüfter einblasend in den Boden.
Jetzt zock mal 2 Stunden und dann schau mal wie sehr dein Gehäuse im inneren aufgeheizt wird wenn nur der Radiator die deutlich aufgeheizte Luft wie du sagst ins Gehäuse pustet. Und gleichzeitig 2 Lüfter im Deckel und einer im Heck die Luft raus blasen + noch einer im Boden frische luft liefert.
Ohne deine richtige Grafikkarte (luftgekühlt) wirst du 100 pro merken das die Luft im Gehäuse nicht wirklich aufgeheizt wird. 
Und ganz sicher nicht so weit das wie du sagst "restliche Komponenten stark beeinflusst werden.."

Die Grafikkarte wird aufheizen , allerdings ein Radiator von einer Aio alleine schafft es sicher nicht das Gehäuse richtig aufzuheizen wenn noch 4 weitere Lüfter im Gehäuse dagegen arbeiten. 
Die Grafikkarte aber heizt deutlich auf , und diese Luft nimmst du dann zum kühlen deines Radiators. Aber gut, muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das macht


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Mai 2020)

Nö ist kein Quatsch, stimme Gamesplay in dem Punkt 100%ig zu. Mag sparsame CPU's geben wo das klappt, der Sinn der Wakü ist dann aber ebenso fraglich.

Nun geben CPU's  je nach OC aber auch mal 120 W oder Richtung 200W ab und diese Last in Verbindung mit einem Radi an der Front wird die GPU oder die Spawa's des Board einen Heldentot sterben lassen oder massive Probleme nach sich ziehen.  Wer seine Lüfter mit mehr als 1000 Umdrehungen betreiben will, wird davon aber nichts merken. Bzw. wird es etwas länger dauern, wird aber auch erst Sommer.


----------



## GamesPlay (7. Mai 2020)

Hi Patrick_87, 

natürlich ist der Satz richtig: *"...zumal ja die ganze Wärme ins Gehäuse geblasen wird."* Keine Ahnung wie lange Dein Physik-Unterricht her ist oder ob Du je welchen hattest. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin Dir weder böse, noch möchte ich Dich belehren, aber natürlich wird Wärme abgeführt, wenn Luft mit Hilfe von Lüftern durch einen Radiator geblasen wird. Die Wärme, die durch die Lamellen abgegeben wird löst sich doch nicht gleich hinter dem Radiator in "nichts" auf. Das ist doch totaler Blödsinn! Diese Luft kühlt sich ab je länger der Weg ist, den die Luft zurücklegt. Lüfter unterstützen dass, daher gibt es diese ja. Bei dem Case ist der Weg zum Mainboard und den ganzen anderen essenziellen PC-Komponenten nicht besonders lang. Daher macht es Null-Sinn in diesem Case einen Radiator vorne zu verbauen. Das kann in einem riesengroßen Super-Tower anders sein, weil die Dimensionen anders sind und die Abstände der Teile größer. 

Du stellst Dir einen Tischventilator im Sommer ja auch nicht einfach so auf. Der zieht von hinten die normale Umgebungsluft an und kühlt sie dann für einen gewissen Bereich nach vorne hin ab, wo sie sich wieder mit normalwarmer Luft vermischt. Nach 2-3 Metern hast Du von dem Ventilator auch nichts mehr. 

Hier im R6 ist eine AiO-Kühlung im oberen Bereich deutlich sinnvoller. Und ja, es entsteht Abwärme durch Mainboard, CPU, RAM und vor allem auch durch die Grafikkarte. Deshalb war ja der Vorschlag vorne stärkere Lüfter zu verbauen, damit die Abwärme (insbesondere die der GPU erst gar nicht nach oben steigen kann (und den Radiator großatig beeinflusst), sondern gleich nach hintern rausgeblasen wird. Luftvermischung heißt das Stichwort. Du musst schon genau lesen was ich schreibe! 

Es ist nicht die perfekte Lösung. Das ist klar. Die wäre ein Radiator separat am Case außen mit etwas Abstand. Diese Lösung steht hier aber nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Duke711 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube "Patrick_87" unterlage den Zirkelschluss zu glauben dass die Auslasstemperatur Luftseitig Radiator entscheidend ist. Die ist aber völlig belanglos, da eben nur die Wärme und somit Wärmeleistung der CPU zählt. Sollte das ein 32 Kern AMD TR unter Volllast sein, dann spielt bei einer Abwärme von über 400 W die GPU kaum noch eine Rolle.
Die stets elegante Lösung ist die Abwärme aus unterschiedlichen Positionen getrennt von einander abzuführen. Z.B. Radiator in Konvektionsrichtung nach oben raus und die GPU nach hinten raus. Wenn man die Gehäuse Luft aufwärmt dann beeinträchtigt das auch die GPU Temperatur, von daher gar nicht erst einen Wärmestau begünstigen in dem die Abluft vom Radiator in das Gehäuse gepumpt wird.


----------



## robbe (7. Mai 2020)

Na hier ist ja was los. Ich kann eure Beiträge alle größtenteils nachvollziehen. Was ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Aussage, aus einem Radiator würde kaum warme Luft kommen. 
In meinen Augen ist das ganz einfache Physik. Die CPU produziert zb. 100W Abwärme, ob diese über einen Luftkühler oder einen Radiator abgeleitet werden ist doch völlig egal, 100W sind 100W, die verschwinden nicht einfach. Heißt für mich, mit einem Raditor vorne landen die 100W genauso wieder im Gehäuse wie sie es jetzt mit der Luftkühlung auch tun. Da der Raditor eine größere Fläche als der Luftkühler hat, ist die abgeführte Luft vielleicht gefühlt nicht so heiß, insgesamt wirst du aber die gleiche abgeführte Menge an Warmluft haben.

Ich tendiere daher nachwievor zum Radiator im Deckel. Die Grafikkarte ist im Gegensatz zur CPU nur seltenst unter Last und wenn sie es ist, hoffe ich einfach, das der Hecklüfter zumindest einen Teil der heißen Luft abführt und der Radiator sich dann eher an der vorn eingeblasenen Frischluft bedient.( Dafür würde ich ihn auch so weit wie möglich nach vorne schieben.)

Ich hab übrigens beschlossen, dass das Laufwerk rausfliegt, damit das ganze Case offener wird und auch ein 280er kein Problem darstellt. Ein 360er hingegen ist mir dann doch zu gewaltig für den relativ geringen Mehrwert.


----------



## Patrick_87 (7. Mai 2020)

Sitzt der Radiator in der Front und wird mit frischer Luft versorgt ins Gehäuse einblasend , dann löst sich die Wärme natürlich nicht ins nichts auf, das sagte ich ja nicht. 
Aber wir reden hier von 2 verschiedenen Optionen.

Radiator im Deckel ausblasend , und Radiator in Front einblasend mit frischer Luft.

Für mich ist die Option mit Frischluft in der Front einfach deutlich der bessere Weg , weil natürlich entsteht ein wenig Wärme die ins Gehäuse kommt , diese ist aber so gering und wird dazu sofort durch 2 Lüfter im Deckel , einen im Heck raus befördert, + ein Lüfter im Boden würde zusätzliche Frischluft ins Case pusten.
Bei dieser Option entsteht ein klein wenig Wärme die aber sofort wieder raus befördert wird, leiden tut dadurch sicherlich keine der Komponenten.

Bei meiner Option hast du nen minimalen Minuspunkt durch die Wärme die ins Case kommt , die keinen stört weil sie sehr gering ist. 
Bei deiner Option mit Radiator im Deckel ausblasend ist es aber kein nur minimaler Minuspunkt , denn bei einer Luftgekühlten Grafikkarte hast du eine richtig starke Heizquelle im Rechner , diese heizt ordentlich auf , und der Radiator dessen Leistung extrem von der Umgebungsluft abhängt , wird dann ständig durch aufgeheizte Luft gekühlt.
Du verschenkst also ordentlich Kühlleistung , hast dadurch wiederum ein lauteres System durch schneller drehende Lüfter. Wer eine Wakü hat weiß das sich schon 15 - 20 ° Zimmertemperatur stark bemerkbar machen. Dadurch hast du keine Probleme , aber eben weniger Leistung und musst mit schnelleren Lüftern gegensteuern wenn du keine Leistung verlieren willst.
Und durch die Grafikkarte hast du im Gehäuse mit sicherheit 15-20 ° Unterschied im Gegensatz zur Zimmertemperatur , unter Last versteht sich.

Darum sagte ich ja, probiert es aus. Grafikkarte raus, CPU eigene Grafikeinheit nutzen. Radiator in die Front einblasend , 2 Lüfter in deckel und einen im Heck ausblasend, einen im Boden einblasend. 
Dann mal 2 Stunden zocken und schauen wie sehr nur der Radiator das Case aufheizt. Durch die 4 anderen Lüfter wird sich nicht viel aufheizen , dafür reicht der Radiator einfach nicht aus.  

@Shorty 
Nein das stimmt nicht nur bei einer sparsamen Cpu, ich kann dir ein Beispiel geben.
Ich hatte von Januar 2019 bis ende April 2019 nämlich zufällig fast den gleichen Rechner. Ich hatte ein Fractal R6 , Im Deckel 2 Lüfter und Heck einen Lüfter rausblasend. Im Boden einen einblasend und in der Front einen Corsair 360mm Radiator einblasend.
Also wirklich exakt so gebaut wie ich es hier vorgeschlagen habe. Sogar meine 2080ti war damals noch Luftgekühlt verbaut. Und als "sparsame" CPU hatte ich einen 9900k auf 5ghz allcore verbaut. 
Die CPU Temperatur lag selbst in Prime auf 8k , small fft mit AVX aktiv mit einem Offset von -1 noch bei circa 90° , etwas Laufzeit bei circa 95° Allerdings wie gesagt kein normaler Prime Lauf sondern Vollgas mit Prime. Die Cpu zog sich so über 260w rein.
Diese Temperaturen konnte ich so nur halten weil mein Radiator frische Luft bekommen hat.

Wäre dieser im Deckel verbaut gewesen mit aufgeheizter Luft versorgt wären die Temperaturen mit Sicherheit 15 ° schlechter gewesen, also dann weit über 100 ° , somit nicht machbar.
Ich kann euch versichern meine 2080ti lag bei voller übertaktung super im Temperatur Bereich, meine Cpu lief super und Spannungswandler waren sogar sehr gut. Man kann sagen überdurchschnittlich gut. 

So lief mein System wirklich mega gut , der größte Fehler wäre in dem Fall gewesen den Radiator im Deckel zu verbauen ausblasend. Denn so hätte ich meine Cpu mit dem OC nicht problemlos betreiben können, zumindest hätte sie so keinen meiner Prime Tests überstanden ohne sofort stark runterzutakten . 
Die Gpu hat ordentlich aufgeheizt , der Radiator aber hat sich immer nur leicht warm angefühlt, nie deutlich warm oder gar heiß.  Also beim Zocken zb. Ich rede jetzt nicht von stunden lang Prime laufen lassen bei den Einstellungen.
Und normale bis sehr starke Prime Läufe konnte ich auch mehrere Stunden laufen lassen, ohne Probleme. 

Aber es hat ja auch jeder andere Ziele. Mir war das wichtigste die max. Kühlleistung.  Will man diese voll ausnutzen , muss man den Radiator mit frischer Luft versorgen.  Außerdem wollte ich das System schön leise haben.
Das habe ich ebenfalls dadurch bekommen denn um so kühlere Luft der Radiator bekommt , desto langsamer kann man die Lüfter laufen lassen. 
Ich habe so genau das bekommen was ich wollte. Und mit Radiator im Deckel ausblasend wäre es bei gleichem OC nicht möglich gewesen


----------



## robbe (8. Mai 2020)

Ihr macht mich fertig. Mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dann die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten durch zu probieren. Jetzt mal zur AIO ansich, gibt es da konkrete Empfehlung? Ich hatte eigentlich den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 im Auge, da dieser schlicht, gut bewertet und eigentlich günstig ist. Nur scheint der Preis nach Release im letzten Jahr immer weiter nach oben gegangen zu sein und verfügbar ist er quasi auch nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2020)

Am ende wirst du es selbst austesten müssen, denn das ganze ist auch vom Gehäuse stark abhäng.

Zur Zeit sind wird den Rechner meines Sohnes umzubauen und da kommt eine neue AIO rein und wir haben uns erneut dazu entschieden das der Radiator oben rein kommt aber so das die Luft von außen nach innen durch den Radiator gefördert wird, denn so bekommt der Radiator immer noch Luft aus dem Raum. Die vorderen Lüfter fördern auch Luft aus dem Raum was der Grafikkarte zugute kommt und hinten reicht ein 140er aus um die Wärme abzuführen. Zudem ist das Gehäuse hinten überwiegend auch und so gelangt durch den Überdruck warme Luft auch von sich aus raus.

Für uns kommt nur die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora in Frage, weil diese zum einem ein Radiator aus Kupfer verbaut hat, einen kleinen AGB mit drauf hat  und so jederzeit auch umgebaut oder gewartet werden kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich fertig. Mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dann die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten durch zu probieren. Jetzt mal zur AIO ansich, gibt es da konkrete Empfehlung? Ich hatte eigentlich den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 im Auge, da dieser schlicht, gut bewertet und eigentlich günstig ist. Nur scheint der Preis nach Release im letzten Jahr immer weiter nach oben gegangen zu sein und verfügbar ist er quasi auch nicht.


Der Liquid Freezer II ist im PCGH Leistungs- und Preis-/Leistungssieger.
PCGH testest relativ regelmäßig verschiedene Kühlkonzepte, ich finde aber den letzten Artikel nicht. Aber ich habe einen Artikel zum Einfluss von Staubfiltern gefunden, in dem auch das R6 getestet wurde, auch mit einer AiO (im Deckel und in der Front). Laut Artikel bewirkt die 280er AiO in der Front statt im Deckel um etwa 12 °K niedrigere CPU Temperaturen, die Gehäusetemperatur soll aber nur um 0,5 °K gestiegen sein.
Als Physik-Noob kommt mir das etwas spanisch vor. Kann es sein, dass der gute Frank die Wärmekapazität des Kühlwassers nicht berücksichtigt hat und seine Messung ohne ausreichende Aufheizphase (etwa 45 Minuten bei AiOs habe ich mal gelesen) durchgeführt hat?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2020)

Bau den Radiator in den Deckel und lass die Luft nach außen blasen. Reicht.
Bei AMds Prozessor Design ist ein Wasserkasten eh keine perfekte Lösung, da die Hitze nicht in der Mitte erzeugt wird sondern am Rand.


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bau den Radiator in den Deckel und lass die Luft nach außen blasen. Reicht.
> Bei AMds Prozessor Design ist ein Wasserkasten eh keine perfekte Lösung, da die Hitze nicht in der Mitte erzeugt wird sondern am Rand.


Ja richtig. Der8auer hat ein montagesystem dafür damit Wasserkühlung und Aio besser die Wärme abführen können.

Dann sitz die Aio oder Wakü wieder auf dem Punkt wo die Wärme entsteht.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bau den Radiator in den Deckel und lass die Luft nach außen blasen. Reicht.
> Bei AMds Prozessor Design ist ein Wasserkasten eh keine perfekte Lösung, da die Hitze nicht in der Mitte erzeugt wird sondern am Rand.


Verstehe ich nicht, kannst du das erläutern?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2020)

Wir haben heute eine 240er AIO mit einem 3900X verbaut und bei uns fördern die Lüfter von oben durch den Radiator rein und so wird mit Raumtemperatur gekühlt und nicht mit der warme Luft der Grafikkarte die ja weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird. Die Grafikkarte bekommt so durch die drei Lüfter vorne frische Luft.

Temperaturen unter Last...

Grafikkarte bis 72°C.
CPU zwischen 65-72°C.
Wobei sich die CPU Temperatur innerhalb der Spiele eher im 60er Bereich bewegt hat.

Die Restlichen Temperaturen haben wir auch geprüft, da das System gestern (Freitag) neu aufgebaut wurde und die bewegen sich ALLE im gutem und normalem Bereich. Hinten ist dann noch ein 140mm Lüfter der raus fördert und die komplette Rückseite besteht auch aus Lochblech.

Mit so guten Temperaturen haben wir mit seiner 240mm AIO die bereits vorhanden war nicht gerechnet!
Selbst ein Test mit Prime95 16K (ohne AVX) hat nur Temperaturen bis 75°C erreicht.

Wir mussten vorerst seine AIO erneut verbauen da die neue ALC AIO mit einem 280er Radiator oder 360er Radiator nirgendwo lieferbar ist. Denn die AIO wird aus optischen Gründen und auch weil die Pumpe sehr leise sein soll noch ausgetauscht werden. Zudem besteht dieser Radiator auch aus Kupfer und nicht aus ALU und hält daher auch länger. Die ganze AIO ist auch wartungsfreundlicher und lässt sich auch jederzeit gut erweitern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bau den Radiator in den Deckel und lass die Luft nach außen blasen. Reicht.
> Bei AMds Prozessor Design ist ein Wasserkasten eh keine perfekte Lösung,  da die Hitze nicht in der Mitte erzeugt wird sondern am Rand.






Birdy84 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, kannst du das erläutern?



1.) Mit deiner CPU Kühlung (AiO auf 3800X) ist alles in Ordnung. Arctic Liquid Freezer II vs. Noctua NH-D15 auf einem 3950X und 3800X:

Arctic Liquid Freezer II Cooler Review: New Best-Performer for CPU & VRM Thermals | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


2.) Statement von Roman Hartung (der8auer) / Caseking zum der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Befestigungsrahmen gegenüber der PCGH Redaktion:



> "Die der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Befestigungsrahmen wurden *für den  Alltagsbetrieb* entwickelt. Das heißt sie ermöglichen das schnellere  Abführen v*on kurzzeitigen Hitzespitzen*, z. B. in Folge eines  Ladebildschirms beim Zocken, an die verwendete CPU-Kühlung. Einen  Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung der CPU-Kühlung haben sie nicht, das heißt  in einem Benchmark *unter dauerhafter Volllast* (wie Prime95) wird man * keinen Unterschied* erkennen, da es dann nicht mehr um die bessere  Wärmeabfuhr zum CPU-Kühler, sondern nur noch um die Wärmeabfuhr des  CPU-Kühlers geht."



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...e-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-436.html#post10277398


3.) Aquacomputer zu einem verschobenen und auf Ryzen 3000 angepassten Kryos Next:



> Aktuell geht alles etwas langsamer.... Aber zum Wochenende noch ein paar Infos:
> 
> So ungefähr wird die Halterung aussehen, es wird diese auch als  Umrüstsatz geben. Sie verlagert den Kühler so, dass die Temperaturen  optimiert werden. Wie schon bei Vorstellung der Ryzen 3000 geschrieben  ist der cuplex kryos auch mit der normalen AM4 Halterung sehr gut für  die Ryzen 3000 geeignet. *Durch die Optimierung sind  Verbesserungen von ca. 1,3-1,5°C pro 100W TDP möglich. Eine Verschiebung  bei einer oder zwei CCDs auf eine Ecke des Heatspreaders führt schnell  zu negativen Effekten durch schlechteren Kontakt zum Heatpreader.*
> 
> _*Bevor hier blödsinnige Hinweise zu Anschlüssen oder Durchfluss kommen: *Wir  verwenden ein industrielles Testsystem beim dem der Durchfluss  programmiert werden kann und die Temperatur auf <0,05K konstant  gehalten wird. Im Test wurden 200l/h als Durchfluss programmiert, die  Temperatur wurde auf Raumtemperatur 22°C programmiert. Es handelt sich  um ein thermoelektrisches System, dass selbst bei Lastschwankungen die  Temperatur auf <0,1K konstant hält.Also keine Angst: Wir wissen was  wir tun und plug&cool ist halt einfach super praktisch._



Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


4.) Ein auf Threadripper angepasster Kühler, dessen Bodenplatte aufgrund der schieren Größe nicht nur den kompletten Heatspreader der getesteten AM4 CPU 3900X abdeckt, sondern sogar darüber hinausragt, kühlt auch nur 1-2°C besser.

[url]https://youtu.be/M95sR5cVV4A?t=521




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/URL]



*Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die quadratische Bodenplatte des CPU Kühlers deiner Arctic Liquid Freezer II deckt den Heatspreader einer AM4 CPU größflächig ab ...*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*und kühlt eine Ryzen 3000 CPU hervorragend. Die Gründe für die  höheren Temperaturen bei Ryzen 3000 betreffen auch Luftkühler wie den  Noctua NH-D15. 

Noctua dazu: https://noctua.at/de/warum-wird-mei...-der-gleichen-tdp-rate-ist-mein-khler-defekt-
*


----------



## robbe (9. Mai 2020)

Aaaalso, ich hab mein Gehäuse mal schon etwas vorbereitet. Laufwerkskäfig ist raus und der Boden von Kabeln befreit, ist jetzt alles hinter der Zwischenwand. Jetzt ist ja vorne mal unglaublich viel Platz und rein von der Optik her würde ich jetzt tatsächich dann doch zu einem einblasenden Frontradiator tendieren. In den Boden kommt dann noch ein Lüfter, der die Graka mit Frischluft versorgt. Der ausblasende 140er hinten bleibt und ob ich im Deckel dann noch weitere ausblasende Lüfter installiere, überleg ich mir noch. Der Deckel wird gern mal als Ablage benutzt, eigentlich eine blöde Angewohnheit, aber doch irgendwie praktisch.


----------



## robbe (19. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich endlich an eine Arctic Freezer 2 280 gekommen bin und diese heute eingebaut habe, ist das was ich aufgrund meiner bisher sehr guten Luftkühlung hab kommen sehen, leider wahr geworden, ich wurde vom Ergebnis enttäuscht. 

Die im DC Modus minmal einstellbare Lufterdrehzahl  (60%) der Radiatorlüfter ist schon deutlich hörbar und im PWM Modus lässt sich die Drehzahl zwar sehr weit absenken, dafür sind deutliche PWM Geräusche hörbar. Schalte ich die Lüfter bis zu einer gewissen Temp ganz ab, wird diese relativ schnell erreicht, was zur Folge hat, dass die Lüfter ständig an und aus gehen. 

Auch die Temps begeistern mich nicht, 85c unter Prime, während die Schläuche aber gefühlt nur etwas mehr als Handwarm sind, und der ganze PC ungefähr doppelt so laut ist, wie zuvor unter Luft.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2020)

Sehr interessanter Eindruck. Danke dir.
Ich hab den Eisbär Aurora 360 gegen den Dark Rock Pro 4 getauscht und bin ebenso enttäuscht von dem Ding.
Selbst bei manuell Einstellung im Bios sind die Lüfter im Idle hörbar. Und unter Last ist das Teil echt laut und kühlt nur unwesentlich besser als der Dark Rock.
Ich hab inzwischen alles wieder zurück gerüstet.


----------



## robbe (20. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt festgestellt, dass die PWM Geräusche von der Pumpe kommen und nicht von den Radiatorlüftern. Hab daher jetzt die beiden Sachen seperat mit dem Board verbunden. Die Lüfter laufen auf niedrigster PWM Stufe (glaube 30%) und die Pumpe auf niedrigster DC Stufe (60%). Dadurch kann ich (zumindest jetzt im Alltagstrubel) nichts mehr aus dem Gehäuse raus hören. Unter Last sind Wärme und Geräuschentwicklung dennoch nicht besser, als zuvor unter Luft.


----------



## robbe (20. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile ist es hier ruhig geworden und wie leider erwartet, hört man den PC leicht rauschen. Ärgere mich echt das ich meinen bis vor kurzem komplett unhörbaren (Idle) Rechner so verhunzt hab. Erst hab ich meine Palit 1080TI Jetstream gegen eine (vom Kumpel) Palit 2080 Dual getauscht, welche im Gegensatz zur alten Karte keinen Zero-Fan-Modus hat und jetzt noch die Misere mit der Wakü, deren Lüfter ich sehr eindeutig aus der Gehäusefront raus höre.
Zuvor liefen zwar auch immer zwei 120er CPU Lüfter, da diese aber in der Mitte des gedämmten Gehäuses waren, hat man davon nichts gehört.


----------



## Fox2010 (21. Juni 2020)

Hätte auch die 2080 genommen, der ZeroFan ist doch eh für die Tonne find ich. Ka was alle immer mit dem ZeroFan haben aber eine Karte hörst du im Idle sogut wie nicht die ist nicht Lauter wie die Lüfter einer Wakü oder Gehäuselüfter, und das hochdrehen der Lüfter alle X Minuten grad im Sommer find ich viel nerviger.

Grad mit den Kleinen Waküs hat man gegenüber einem Lüftkühler meist Nachteile, erstens kann man viele nicht befüllen oder nicht ohne Ausbau und die Dinger sind in 3 Jahren eh am Rattern.
Dazu muss das ganze noch mit 2-3 Lüftern gekühlt werden, dann lieber einen kleinen Noctua oder was hübsches kleines drauf an Kühler was Wartungsfrei ist und in 10 Jahren noch funktioniert, und zudem meist noch leiser ist.


----------



## robbe (22. Juni 2020)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Hätte auch die 2080 genommen, der ZeroFan ist doch eh für die Tonne find ich. Ka was alle immer mit dem ZeroFan haben aber eine Karte hörst du im Idle sogut wie nicht die ist nicht Lauter wie die Lüfter einer Wakü oder Gehäuselüfter, und das hochdrehen der Lüfter alle X Minuten grad im Sommer find ich viel nerviger.



Und ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Leute gegen Zero Fan haben. Zwei oder drei langsam drehende 80/90mm Lüfter sind vielleicht leise aber nicht unhörbar, zumindest nicht im Vergleich zu langsam drehenden 120/140mm Lüftern. Dazu kommt noch der Staub, der sich trotz Gehäusefiltern langsam aber sicher an Lüftern und Kühlkörper der Graka sammelt.
Also was spricht dagegen, wenn die Lüfter der Karte im Idle, in der sich die Karte 95% der Zeit befindet, still stehen?
Die Temperaturen sind dabei völlig im Rahmen, kein Staub im Kühler, keine Geräusche, weniger Lüfterverschleiß und hochdrehen tun die bei mir auch im Sommer nicht. Zero Fan ist bei meiner nächsten Karte definitiv wieder ein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## Fox2010 (22. Juni 2020)

Lüfterverschleiß ist da kaum vorhanden, bis der den geist aufgibt hat man die Karte nicht mehr. 
Also ich höre meine Karten eine ASUS nicht aus dem Gehäuse bzw. eher die Gehäuselüfter minimal statt die Grafikkarte, was man aber hört ist wenn die Karte eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht und die Lüfter Boosten.

Über Staub kann ich mich bei meinem Bequiet Gehäuse nicht beschweren, Grafikkarte ist da nicht mehr verstaubt als eine mit ZeroFan, da man eine 2080 ja sicher nicht für den Office PC nutzt sondern zum Gamen hat sich das mit Zero eh erledigt außer beim Surfen und im Idle.
Zumindest bei meinen Sapphire Karten von AMD hat mich der ZeroFan Modus immer extrem gestört da immer nach einer bestimmten Zeit bzw. Temperatur das Teil im Sommer geboostet hat auf 100% und dann wieder ausging, vielleicht ist das bei den neuen Nvidia Karten ja besser. 

Wenn der PC dich aber nun stört bleibt dir nichts übrig wie die Sachen wieder zu verkaufen und was drauf zu legen. 
Ich denke das lauteste wird im Idle die Wakü sein oder deren Pumpe bzw. Lüfter, weiß nicht ob sich das ganze lohnt mal mit anderen Lüftern zu versuchen.


----------



## robbe (22. Juni 2020)

Die Karte wird dann mittelfristig eh durch eine 30xx ersetzt. Viel mehr stört mich momentan die Wakü, deren Lüfter man aufgrund der Positionen in der Gehäusefront eigentlich immer hört. Meinen alten Luftkühler hat man durch die Position in der Gehäusemitte garnicht gehört und die ehemaligen Front Gehäuselüfter sind nur bei Bedarf angesprungen, was quasi auch nur unter Last vorkam.


----------

